# New replacement DX: I only get one shot at this (plz help)



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

As some of you may know I recently lost my Droid X and was not able to recover it. I just received my replacement Droid X. Sometimes when switching from ROM to ROM the Google servers wouldn't download the apps that I had installed prior to wiping but I was never able to figure out why. It really wasn't an issue before since I always had nandroids and Titanium Backup, etc. This time things are different.

I fear that I only have one shot to startup my phone and get it to recognize my account and install all the apps properly and regain all my contacts. That said, I obviously have other things to consider. If this phone is on anything prior to .621 I sure as heck want to save my self a headache and keep it there!

I would like some suggestions about how to proceed. The most important thing to me is that I get my apps, contacts and any other data the Google servers remember onto my phone.

Second most important is either keeping it off of the .621 update, or if I can't do that, at least give myself to opportunity to create a nandroid safety net that has all my contacts, apps, data, etc before attempting rooting/ROMing again.

I'd appreciate advice.

*tl;dr*
I lost my phone and need to be 100% sure I get my new phone to download all the contact info and apps that I had synced with the Google servers. If I can prevent the system from updating to .621 (assuming it's not already on it) I'd say that's a very close second priority. Please provide suggestions.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

All of the contacts/apps/etc would be on Googles servers anyways. Only reason it wouldn't automatically sync is if you turned off the option to auto sync during set up.

Fairly certain it would come with 621 on it, they've been shipping replacements with it for a while now.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

kwest12 said:


> As some of you may know I recently lost my Droid X and was not able to recover it. I just received my replacement Droid X. Sometimes when switching from ROM to ROM the Google servers wouldn't download the apps that I had installed prior to wiping but I was never able to figure out why. It really wasn't an issue before since I always had nandroids and Titanium Backup, etc. This time things are different.
> 
> I fear that I only have one shot to startup my phone and get it to recognize my account and install all the apps properly and regain all my contacts. That said, I obviously have other things to consider. If this phone is on anything prior to .621 I sure as heck want to save my self a headache and keep it there!
> 
> ...


if it is on the 621 update just follow this.

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html it's the bottom one, it's simple and it wont hurt a bit. lol


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

kwest12 said:


> Thanks for the quick responses guys, much appreciated.


any time I just hope it will help.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

BTW as far as apps my Google account doesn't keep tabs on my free apps, but paid apps should stay as part of your account regardless (unless you changed your Google account at some point) as far as contact backup just hope they were all there last time you had your old phone. You can always view your contacts prior to sync at:

contacts.google.com


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep, they were. I just was thinking back to the froyo ROMs when the apps would all autodownload. I imagine they turned that feature off to save themselves from users having that as recourse in a "your fault I went over my data limit" battles.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, and in the future...
https://www.cerberusapp.com/download.php

This is a FANTASTIC application.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

That app does look pretty impressive! I will certainly include it in the growing list of lost/stolen phone apps I'll be comparing in the near future!


----------

